# Остеохондроз грудного отдела. Немеет под лопаткой



## krq (22 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте,

25 лет. Вес в районе 66кг.
В основном сидячий образ жизни, но ближе к вечеру стабильно накапливается 5км ходьбы. Бывает 10. Иногда за раз прохожу километров 7.

Раза 2-4 в неделю хожу не турники/брусья (обычно занимаюсь минут 20)

Делаю упражнения на растяжку (что-то вроде йоги) и в конце не отказываю себе похрустеть позвоночником. И вот, судя по всему, дохрустелся:/

Сегодня сделал мрт, заключение на фото ниже.

Где-то с месяц назад, после того как какое-то время покатался на лонгборде стал замечать что когда сгибаешься над ванной утром или быстро идешь в крутую горку *немеет в районе левой лопатки (похоже на ощущение когда отсидел ногу. Что-то вроде теплых мурашек/или щекотки)*. Такие же ощущения возникают когда какое-то время сидишь с очень ровной спиной (выпрямившись) на стуле.

Так же может начать болеть в районе ребер при повороте верхней части корпуса с напряжением мышц. Проходит если хрустнуть областью в районе под лопатками. Хорошо помогает если сесть на брусья, зафиксировать ноги и свесить весь корпус вниз головой.

Еще пробовал кататься позвоночником по стеклянной банке от сока (типа валика)

*Насколько плохи мои дела судя по описанию? И можно ли что-то с этим сделать? 
Если да, то сколько займет восстановление? 
Какие процедуры посоветуете?
*
Завтра надеюсь попасть к неврологу.

Спасибо


----------



## Василий Чайка (22 Июн 2017)

Выложите снимки МРТ, тогда можно точно сказать.


----------



## krq (22 Июн 2017)

Завтра попрошу чтобы скинули.


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2017)

@krq, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## krq (23 Июн 2017)

Что заметил, в прошлый раз, когда пару лет назад делал мрт поясницы в другой организации, изображения были четче.

Залил сюда. Не знаю, подойдет ли такой размер изображений? Некоторые больше, некоторые меньше.

Скинули файлы. Я их экспортировал в изображения: http://imgur.com/a/JHKhC

Фото распечатанных снимков


----------



## krq (23 Июн 2017)

Не сразу заметил совет повесить снимок на монитор.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июн 2017)

Страшного ничего нет. 
В идеале: мануальная терапия, ЛФК. 
При отсутствии возможности обратиться к мануальному терапевту - массаж и ЛФК.


----------



## krq (23 Июн 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ. К мануальному терапевту скорее всего попаду на следующей неделе.
Сегодня был у невролога.

Как мне объяснили, что стоит избегать упражнений с прогибом корпуса назад, тк эта проблемная область уходит еще дальше внутрь.

Он назначил электрофорез Карипазимом (насколько я понял)

+ уколы (хронопротекторы)

- Хондрагард
- (не разберу точно)
- Нейроцитин

Добавил фото ниже.

Как считаете, можно ли обойтись без этих препаратов. Электрофорез может бы и сделал, но хронопротекторов, которые вводят через шприц побаиваюсь. Читал что у некоторых людей возникают проблемы с еще большим ухудшением.


----------



## La murr (24 Июн 2017)

@krq, здравствуйте!
На форуме сложилось мнение о бесполезности приёма хондропротекторов - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/

О лечении карипазимом (карипаином) читайте здесь -
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1530/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/628/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1179/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1016


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июн 2017)

krq написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ. К мануальному терапевту скорее всего попаду на следующей неделе.
> Сегодня был у невролога.
> 
> Как мне объяснили, что стоит избегать упражнений с прогибом корпуса назад, тк эта проблемная область уходит еще дальше внутрь.
> ...


Не рекомендую иметь дело с этим неврологом.


----------



## krq (14 Июл 2017)

Ничего колоть не стал.
Старался не допускать прогибов верхней части корпуса назад + продолжал заниматься на площадке и после 2 недель вроде беспокоит меньше. Иногда чувствуется, но уже не так сильно как раньше, можно даже и забыть что была проблема.

Так же, вроде, уже нет боли в ребрах при поворотах верхней части корпуса.

Утром бывает ощущение что область со спины между лопатками как бы забита, но быстро проходит.
+ вместо компьютерного кресла стал использовать табуретку (спина почти всегда ровная)

Спасибо за советы!


----------



## Ольга83 (14 Ноя 2017)

@krq, привет тебе назначили лечения у меня такая же проблема со спиной


----------



## krq (29 Ноя 2017)

Ольга83 написал(а):


> @krq, привет тебе назначили лечения у меня такая же проблема со спиной



Привет. Да, выше фото, там где список лекарств. Но ничего из этого не использовал.
Решил только доесть 1 банку когда-то купленного animal flex. Особого эффекта не заметил, но может чем-то и помогло.

Из упражнений, продолжаю турник, брусья, растяжка.
Так же мне кажется когда чувствуется дискомфорт, хорошо помогают резкие повороты с руками у груди и зафиксированными ногами. Обычно слышен хруст первые несколько поворотов. То есть поворачивать все что выше таза.


--
На самом деле после моего последнего сообщения все еще продолжалось какое-то время. Слишком рано обрадовался.

Но со временем действительно стало лучше. Теперь если идти/бегать в крутую горку, то ничего не немеет.

Только вот месяц назад начал делать планку по 3 минуты(youtube). И недавно онемение/муражки при сидении стали появляться опять. Когда сижу на табуретке, если сутулиться, то тоже начинает чувствоваться.

+ к теме упражнений: летом плавал.
Возможно бред, но есть подозрение, что онемение стало проявляться снова из-за некоторых нервных ситуаций.


----------

